
Ask HN: How someone can start work on/find part-time freelancing projects? - _sirius
For those who work on part-time jobs as contractors on freelancing projects. How can someone with professional experience get started and find one of both consulting &amp; software freelancing projects ?.
I have some free time, and I would like to know how can I start finding these jobs.
I tried using ODesk, but unfortunately, the level of projects submitted by most clients is vague (without clear milestones), in addition to that the level of price competition is very low (for someone living in expensive city). I tried also &quot;who is hiring&quot;, but most of companies look for full-time employees, not seasoned data engineerS&#x2F;data scientists, who can work on part-time projects (approximately: 5-4 hours a day).
Please, share your experience with us ?
======
byoung2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492087](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10492087)

whoishiring also posts for freelancing gigs

